# Опухоль возле лопатки



## Pascal (21 Апр 2007)

Несколько дней назад появились покалывания в области правой лопатки. Поджал лопатки, оказалось в области правой (ближе к позвоночнику) странное изменение формы (появилась выпуклость, похожая на опухль) по сравнению с левой лопаткой... 

Что это может быть? Спина часто напрягалась раньше. Подскажите, пожалуйста.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Апр 2007)

1. К врачу.
2. На УЗИ.
3. На снимки.
4. На анализы.


----------

